# Hair colour for dark skinned girls



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 2, 2007)

I've had black hair all my life. I've always wanted to try other hair colours (lighter ones, maybe bronzey/honey/goldish types w/ highlights), but I'm afraid that it will look too wierd on me. What do you think? Any tips? Experiences?

Here's a pic of me for reference. 






Something like this:


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jul 2, 2007)

I feel ya on the whole being nervous about trying out a new hair color shade. I've had black hair my whole life as well, I really want to try out some kind of red. But I'm too scared to haha. I think you should go for it. My cousin has about the same skin tone as you do and she's got different shades of blonde/goldish colors in her hair. I think it would look really nice on you, just make sure to have multi-colored shades in your hair varying from darker to lighter. If I can, I'll find some pictures of how she has her hair so you can see.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 2, 2007)

I like the highlights in the second picture.

The beauty behind black hair is you can easily go back to black. When I can't stand my roots, I color my hair black.

I would go with darker colors that are slightly deviating from black to start off with


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 

 
_I feel ya on the whole being nervous about trying out a new hair color shade. I've had black hair my whole life as well, I really want to try out some kind of red. But I'm too scared to haha. I think you should go for it. My cousin has about the same skin tone as you do and she's got different shades of blonde/goldish colors in her hair. I think it would look really nice on you, just make sure to have multi-colored shades in your hair varying from darker to lighter. If I can, I'll find some pictures of how she has her hair so you can see._

 
Awesome. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 2, 2007)

Ive had different colors of hair this one I was really nervous about, when its straight you can see a ton of blond, it took some getting used to though
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...s/eotd610a.jpg

heres darker hair with highlights
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture015.jpg

heres more reddish hair





I think you you are within a certaion range of tone you can pull it off, but alot of darker girls dont because they think it looks funny, I think its all in the person who does your hair because you dont want some one to give you beach blonde instead of honey highlights, let us see your hair when you get it done k


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 2, 2007)

i think the second one would be really pretty


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 2, 2007)

I constantly get my hair colored . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you are looking to go lighter like the color Beyonce has, usually what you do is get highlights in your hair and keep up on getting them done until it becomes that color.  If you do it all at once, it has a tendency not to look as natural or "flowing" as that.
I really enjoy getting highlights for a nice lift and if you want, start out in small steps and then go for the lighter colors.  The first time I went in, I got a golden brown color, then the second time I went in, I got the same golden brown plus a blonde to mix in with it.  After that I decided that since it was fall, I could go darker and ended up getting a red to cover that.  And eventually went to an amberish brown.
Since I get my hair done like this so much, I generally get cellophane dye done because it coats your hair in a way that you still have the nuances of your natural color, but does not cover it up completely (generally this is the dye you will get if you have highlights done).  When you are all finished with that, you can probably get a permanent color in a natural color that will cover it up.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2007)

Off Topic - But OP, you have great brows.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 3, 2007)

I would prefer highlights in either auburn or pecan color for you against your olive complexion.  Highlights are less drastic than permanent color and they are less damaging.  Your stylist could start out with face framing highlights.  My highlights are Glazed Apricot.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

Naturally I have very dark brown hair. I've dyed my hair since I was 13! In the past 3 years I've had it Blonde, Red, Highlighted, Auburn and various shades of brown!!!!!

Any of them will suit you because you have golden undertones to your skin!! You'll look great, don't be nervous. Just make sure you go to a reputable hairdresser!! And remember at first it might look too bright but as you wash your hair over the past 2 weeks it will start to blend nicely together. 

Ask for golden tones and remember to take extra care with your coloured hair, condition and protect from heat!!

Good luck hun , you'll look fab!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 7, 2007)

I have naturally dark brown hair and have dyed my hair light brown, orange, blonde, purple, red and the latter jet Black. Okayyy....the purple was in my crazy high school days and the blonde was just a streak in the front. Craziness, I know.

I, too think the second look would be gorgeous.  Do your research and make sure your hair is in good condition before you dye. And make sure you go to a professional who will actually talk to you about what you want. I always get nervous before I dye my hair, but I always LOVE the results----except that whole "purple" thing. I don't know what I was thinkin'.

But have fun and allow your beauty to show through highlighted locs!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Off Topic - But OP, you have great brows._

 
Aww, thank you


----------



## amoona (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone said it already but with black hair it's easy to change it back if you hate it. I always keep my hair black and probably always will. Just remember to make sure your brows work with your new hair color. That's my biggest annoyance and probably why I'll never dye my hair any other color. 

My cousin dyed her hair blonde and kept her black eyebrows lol.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 10, 2007)

Ana that pic with the red highlights is beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Ana that pic with the red highlights is beautiful!_

 
Thanks Keshie


----------



## zori (Jul 17, 2007)

I also have black hair and had some anxiety when I started to colour my hair. 
What I did was added some lowlights at the beginning to test the waters! Eventually I just started to add different coloured highlights. I think auburn highlights would look pretty on you as well. Of course if you are going really light, you definitely need to lighten the brows as well as the contrast is very noticeable. Go to someone reputable and of course remember to take care of those locks. Have fun! HTHs.


----------



## christina (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm the same way, got tires of having black hair. I ended up coloring my hair a honey blonde shade (similar to the Beyonce picture, but with a little more gold. I always get lots of compliments on my haircolor (I'm an NC45 for reference). You would look nice with some bronze highlights and maybe a chocolate brown base. I have decided that I will probably never go back to black hair.


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 18, 2007)

I've tried every haircolor out there, and not all of them turned out great.  

I have yellow undertones and my skin's pretty tanned.  These are the colors that I've tried:

Burgundy red-- this one made my skin look lighter, but somehow more even-toned...it contrasted well with my skin.  The color faded in about a week, which is pretty much the same with a lot of burgundy red colors out there that u get from a bottle.  So unless u go to a salon, this one would probably fade fast.

Honey highlights (like Eva Mendez in the pic)-- this one was one of my faves!!!  It brought out the golden tones in my skin and made me look like I just got home from summer vacation.  

Totally blond-- I know, I know.  WTH was I thinking!?  This was one of those disasters I was talking about.  It made my hair look reaaaaallly damaged.  I went too many shades darker than my natural h/c.  And I simply COULD NOT wear bright e/s with this hair because it made me look like a hooker.  

Cool dark blond-- actually this looks darker than it sounds.  I got the bottle of L'oreal's haircolor specifically made for dark hair.  It turned my hair a pretty, cool ash blond, just a bit darker than Beyonce's in the pic.  Indoors it just looked a bit lighter than brown, and outdoors it was a beautiful cool dark blond shade.  This had to be my second fave.

Blond highlights with brown base-- this was my third fave.  The only problem with this is upkeep.  Once the black roots started to grow, u can really tell because the base is brown, then there's the highlights too.  It just doesn't grow out too well.

HTH!


----------



## zori (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christina* 

 
_I'm the same way, got tires of having black hair. I ended up coloring my hair a honey blonde shade (similar to the Beyonce picture, but with a little more gold. I always get lots of compliments on my haircolor (I'm an NC45 for reference). You would look nice with some bronze highlights and maybe a chocolate brown base. I have decided that I will probably never go back to black hair._

 

Ditto on bronze highlights over choc. brown base. This would look so pretty on you.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jul 19, 2007)

so the pictures aren't that great. But I'm sure that can kind of see the different kind of colours in there. And she use to have black hair.












hope that helps you out!


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 20, 2007)

If you can find a wig shop in your town, go and try a couple of wigs or snap in extentions on and take a picture of yourself. That way you can find a color that looks good on you before you dye it. Use the pictures to take to the salon to show the stylist the exact color you're looking for so you'll get exactly what you want. HTH!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 2, 2007)

i agree with starr1..i wish i would have done that before i colored my hair...i colored my hair a few years ago to be this golden color, but it turned out blonde!..i got complinents but it was waaay to bright for me..some black folk can pull it off and own it but i couldnt take it..i died it back dark brown after 6 months (im surprised i kept it that long)..but im actually opposite, im thinking about dying my hair jet black..it looks so healthy and every now and then i wear weave and i think with jet black hair i can find weave so much better


----------

